# How I survived three days without posting



## 5495 (Jan 1, 1970)

This little tale all started when I casually referenced in an Intro. thread (sorry, Christian) what I described as a friendly brouhaha between Scarlet and Susan. I came away from that posting virtually unscathed. I later encountered Scarlet in another Intro. thread (lorflo, so sorry) where she repeated her mantra about being "harmless”. I commented on that in a friendly way, of course, and that’s when I met my Waterloo. Tongue in cheek, Scarlet said she should make it a rule that no one could pick on her (as if I would do such a thing) until that member had 500 posts. I was at 450. I took her at her word and decided to behave until I had reached that magic mark. Both Anju and Susan jokingly offered to give me some of their posts, but I thanked them and politely declined feeling if I wanted to play with the big kids I would have to earn my stripes. 

So off I went with fingers flying over the keyboard upping my number with post after post after post. Four days later I had reached post 499 and was on the cusp of victory when I hit a roadblock. Scarlet notified me she would be off the boards for a couple of days and suggested I wait until she returned to “pick on” her. Then Susan, unfortunately, got the flu so I decided to wait until both were safely back in the fold. I PMed Deb to give her a message and her response was one of sympathetic support. Can’t say the same for Susan. Hers were more in the vein of skepticism laced with a little taunting, but I was resolved.  . 

I had no idea how I would get through this difficult period. Would I get the shakes? Start doing the quirky “Elaine dance"?  Take up a weird habit to replace my KB posting addiction? I just didn’t know. The gifts were wrapped and under the tree and it was too early to make my Christmas pumpkin bread and fudge, but then a light popped on in my head. Why don’t I read? What an innovative idea! Reacquaint myself with my Kindle, give it the attention it deserved and maybe even give it a name though I don’t usually name objects. Yes, that’s what I would do, read. I finished stories I had been in the middle of, started new ones and found it to be a delightful way to spend time during this wonderful season of the year. So that’s how I survived my three days without posting…..with Lily. 

Oh, and, Scarlet, no worries. After this big buildup, I got nothin’.

500 and no longer counting…..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, Cobbie and you have really impressed me. Going cold turkey for three days of no posting after I had noticed you all over the board for a short while. You have more determination than I.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, Cobbie, you actually made it!  

(And I was sooo planning to taunt, tempt, and goad you into posting....  but I got sick.  Darn.)

Congratulations on 500 posts, and have fun picking on Scarlet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Wait, you actually took off 3 days from the board to READ.  On your kindle?  Wow, what  concept.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL! And to think I just refrained from posting "Yeah, I'll _bet_ she took three days off... she was probably reading everything and just saving the replies for later!!" -- Guess I was right!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> There were so many times I wanted to respond, but didn't.


Um. Yeah. I have that too.... usually in some incendiary thread... and sometimes I just grit my teeth and say _this is Kindleboards, be nice and don't post lest you show your inner curmudgeonette_....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry Cobbie, I really hadn't planned on checking the board while I was away.  But since my original statement meant you spent more time reading and less time posting, it worked out well....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait a minute...  Cobbie just got a new Kitchen Aid, didn't she?  Can't have been THAT hard to keep busy, then!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and I want pumpkin bread.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Intinst - I missed you while you were gone. I saw you had time for some posting during yours and Loonlover's trip to NY. Scarlet did an admirable job for you in your absence. Good to have you back fulltime.


I saw that scarlet picked up for me while I was walking all over Long Island and Manhattan.(At least it felt like it later!) 
Thank you for the welcome back.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I have nothing constructive to add but mmmm.... pumpkin bread...  Congrats on 500, I just 500 this weekend but didn't notice until someone brought it up in the thread I had posted in. Kind of cool that other people are looking out and have your back. So weird for an online forum, it's taken some getting used to.Very cool though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> So weird for an online forum,


Yes, but isn't it great? Some people have almost made fun of the happy-happy atmosphere here, but really, it's _nice_ to have a friendly relaxed place to kick back and let your hair down. The mods have done an amazing job of maintaining that atmosphere without being heavy-handed.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on the 500 and on not posting for 3 days.  I've went 3 days not posting, BUT I wasn't on the Boards at all.
I'm not sure I could read and never post.  
The story is too cute.  Thanks for sharing.  I have been wondering what was going on.  
I sure hope they don't challenge you again once they're back here full time and Susan is feelling better.   
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes Cobbie - congrats!  I was off most of yesterday and had severe withdrawal!  Not even able to read    DH is heading to Dallas today so I should have complete control of the computer and quiet to read all I want   Doctor told me yesterday, maybe ANOTHER month for my leg to get back to "normal" - so lots of sitting for me  

The mods do a terrific job of keeping this a fun place at least that's what Leslie used to advertise elsewhere


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cobbie, would you be willing to share your pumpkin bread recipe? All this talk is making my mouth water.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cobbie - aren't you in the Dallas area?  My DH will be there for too long (9 days), maybe you could get some to him to bring back for me    He doesn't like anything pumpkin so it would be safe, if he could get past security


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I WANT PUMPKIN BREAD!

Sorry for the yelling, but this was supposed to be the official pick on scarlet thread, so I just need to keep my typing in....

Oh, and cobbie--- CHALLENGE!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> No! No more challenges! I can't take the pressure.
> 
> Okay, what is it? Or did I miss the obvious?


I don't know, just a generic, me being me challenge because you asked not to be challenged anymore.

Sorry, I'm not making much sense today.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh good.  In that case I want the holidays to last a long, long time, so I don't have to worry about making sense either.

That pumpkin bread recipe sounds good, and I just checked and I have all the ingredients here....  

(The reason I even have canned pumpkin is that I had found a recipe for pumpkin muffins with bits of dark chocolate in them.  I made them last year and wanted to do them again around this season.  They're very heavy and rich, but yummy, and I'll see if I can dig out that recipe again to share.  I'll have to search to find which cookbook it was in, though.)

Cobbie, I'm not challenging anyone  --  that's Scarlet's job!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
I hope you don't mind me butting in.  I am always so impressed with the consistent posters here.  I lurk a lot but never feel like I have much to say.  Others seem to articulate so much better what I am thinking.    Anyway, congrats on the 500+ posts to all of you.  
Thanks for the pumpkin bread recipe, I will make it for sure...and Susan, I so want the muffin recipe, too.  What's not to like about pumpkin AND chocolate?  Especially, dark chocolate.  YUM!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Tripp!

Welcome to the thread, but just be warned that it is the unofficial "pick on scarlet thread"  so you might get caught in a sarcasm crossfire.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Scarlet.  Consider me warned.  I will put on my sarcasm proof vest to protect myself...of course when it is a battle of wits, I am woefully unarmed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Thanks Scarlet. Consider me warned. I will put on my sarcasm proof vest to protect myself...of course when it is a battle of wits, I am woefully unarmed.


You might want a hat or umbrella too, in case something goes over your head.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I would love that muffin recipe. And thanks for the no challenge part. Scarlet's enough.
> 
> Tripp, who says you need to have anything to say. Have you read our posts? Some of them are just nonsense, but fun nonsense. Join in anytime. I can't hold a candle to these two when it comes to wit so come and help me out. Pleeese....


I know what you mean, I am about half as good as they are. At least that's what I think it means when the boss calls says I'm a half wit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> I know what you mean, I am about half as good as they are. At least that's what I think it means when the boss calls says I'm a half wit.


intinst you have more wits in your little finger than most people I know have in their whole bodies!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment, though I don't know that it is warranted.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you for the compliment, though I don't know that it is warranted.


Trust me, you haven't met the people I know.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. I just have one question:

If a cup is 8 oz and the recipe calls for two cups of pumpkin, then why do you need two 16 oz cans, which would be four cups? (at least that is what it seems to me...)

Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Intinst, I am constantly amazed at the wonderful information you put together for all the new members. Really good stuff.


Not to blow his secret, but he's got one wonderful post that he keeps re-using. But he is very careful to make sure the name is correct! And he finds the bestest stuff for the infinity thread.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, Tripp, Cobbie, anyone else interested in muffins, here it is:

(From the book _Muffins_ (duh!) by Elizabeth Alston)

*Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins*

Makes 12 regular or 48 miniature muffins / Bake a day ahead for best flavor.

1/2 cup (1 1/4 oz) sliced unblanched almonds 
1 2/3 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup granulated sugar
1 Tbsp. pumpkin pie spice
1 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
2 large eggs
1 cup plain pumpkin (half of a 1-lb can)
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted
1 cup (6 oz) chocolate chips

Heat oven to 350 F. Put almonds on a baking sheet or pie pan and bake about 5 minutes, just until lightly browned; watch carefully so almonds don't burn. (You can also toast them in a toaster oven.) Slide almonds off the baking sheet so they cool quickly.

Grease muffin cups, or use foil or paper baking cups.

Thoroughly mix flour, sugar, pie spice, baking soda, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl.

Break eggs into another bowl. Add pumpkin and butter, and whisk until well blended. Stir in chocolate chips and almonds. Pour over dry ingredients and fold in with a rubber spatula just until dry ingredients are moistened.

Scoop batter evenly into muffin cups. Bake 20 to 25 minutes, or until puffed and springy to the touch in the center. Turn out into a rack to cool. Wrap in a plastic bag and keep fr 1 or 2 days. Reheat before serving.

*The notes I added: *

I used semi-sweet chocolate chips.

I didn't have pumpkin pie spice and looked up what it was composed of, and in what proportions. 
The results: 1 Tbsp pumpkin pie spice =
1 1/2 tsp cinnamon
3/4 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp allspice
and I used those instead.

I froze most of these and reheated them. 
They do taste better warm than at room temperature.

And now, since I have TWO cans of pumpkin, I think maybe I'll make both recipes tonight -- these and the pumpkin bread -- just the things to snack on while we're snowed in!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I am and I would be more than happy to send you some. You can either PM or email me and we can work out the details.


Actually Cobbie - I am gluten free so all I can do is dream about it!  Not even sure he is going to make it to Dallas, I have a flight update loaded and each hour it says departure time at that time, then another departure time, and another one, this has been going on for 4 hours, LOL I am not sure he has left Mexico yet, and won't probably get to Dallas in time for the football game


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Not to blow his secret, but he's got one wonderful post that he keeps re-using. But he is very careful to make sure the name is correct! And he finds the bestest stuff for the infinity thread.


I actually have three of them, I keep updating to be sure that the Bargain Books and the Free Books threads stay current with the month. Also, I (occasionally) change it up to suit the post. My talents may be few, but I do try to make the best of them. 

edit. to add:
Besides, my welcome posts and the infinity threads are how I made it to 10000 posts, so I can't knock it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst - your talents are outstanding and tremendously wonderful!  Loonlover has told us so, but we aren't supposed to tell you


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> intinst - your talents are outstanding and tremendously wonderful! Loonlover has told us so, but we aren't supposed to tell you


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am definitely FOR the Saints (how many years were they the Aints  ), and he is undecided.  The whole thing tho is for his dad to get to watch the football game, Grandma does not like football and does her best to block it, except when son is there    Whole family should be there except for niece out of DC - hope she makes it sometime.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am definitely FOR the Saints (how many years were they the Aints ), and he is undecided. The whole thing tho is for his dad to get to watch the football game, Grandma does not like football and does her best to block it, except when son is there  Whole family should be there except for niece out of DC - hope she makes it sometime.


No more football for me. I can't stand the Lions anymore


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Tripp, who says you need to have anything to say. Have you read our posts? Some of them are just nonsense, but fun nonsense. Join in anytime. I can't hold a candle to these two when it comes to wit so come and help me out. Pleeese....


Thanks Cobbie, I'm sure you hold your own, but I will do my best watching your back with my 1/2 wit...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, Tripp, Cobbie, anyone else interested in muffins, here it is:


Thanks.  Can't wait to make these. I went out and bought what i needed for your muffins and Cobbie's bread. I will be making these, my oatmeal chocolate chip cookies and my whole wheat bread tomorrow. I don't bake much anymore, but I give baked goods to friends for Xmas. As I said before, YUM...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Tripp, did you see the new and improved Pumpkin Bread recipe link that calls for only one can of pumpkin, not two. No nuts for this one but I'll add them.
> 
> I need all the help I can get. Join our frey anytime.


We have Norse god of fertility on our board?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*giggle*


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Sorry, I was slow on the uptake.  I thought you were talking about Tina Frey maybe?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Sorry, I was slow on the uptake. I thought you were talking about Tina Frey maybe?


Tina Fey?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Oh, she has a sister?  >said with my best Gracie Allen imitation<


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

See, if there are no accessories currently on order,  there's no UPS guy to stalk, sooo.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> LOL Who said you weren't quick?
> 
> I was just on another thread and found something they said about me last night, without naming names, but I knew, and no sooner had I posted than they were right behind me posting followups. Talk about quick. I just can't win with those two.


If it's between 11 pm and 1 am NY time, you have no chance of my not finding your posts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There are days like that for me too...  but I have more than enough clothes for now.  When I get a full-time job again that may change


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think that would make a good title.... "The Mystery of the Pumpkin Can".


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Pumpkin can mystery continues. I want to think that in the olden days the can had 16 oz, or 1 lb., then it was decreased to 15 oz. You know how it goes, smaller packages with the same or higher prices. The 2 can notation was not in the original recipe, just my notes which over the years became part of my recipe. I still think one can will be enough. Just a thought.
> 
> Again, thanks for asking. Saves time, trouble and money.


Cobbie and Susan--Here's some evidence for your scientific research on canned pumpkin. Contents by weight seems to be missing, no doubt this is part of the evil scheming of Libbys!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have all the ingredients for both of these pumpkin recipes out on the kitchen counter. Unfortunately I made a deal with DD yesterday.... told her that if she finished a particular cleanup project she'd been working on in her room, I'd bake some goodies for us, figuring that _of course_ she'd do it.... and she didn't, because mid-afternoon yesterday she discovered Harry Potter and hasn't come up for air since.... so I still haven't baked, but I really want some of that pumpkin bread to snack on... I think I may have to cave and bake it anyway. 

I can always declare it Snow Day Celebration Baking, so it doesn't look like I caved in on the original deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan:  it's so hard to be mad at a kid for not doing chores when they're engrossed in books.

The pumpkin can on my shelf. . .well, it's on my desk just now. . . .says net weight 15 oz, (425 grams).

It also says excellent source of vitamin A and fiber, low in calories and fat, and naturally gluten free.  It says the pie it makes is deep dish 9".


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan: it's so hard to be mad at a kid for not doing chores when they're engrossed in books.


Right! And it wasn't a _required_ chore anyway... that was why we had made the little "deal". But yeah, even for required ones, I tend to let it go if she's happily reading.



Ann in Arlington said:


> It also says excellent source of vitamin A and fiber, low in calories and fat,


With all that, how can I NOT bake today?


----------

